# Wowo's Crystal Sealant!



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I recently purchased a bottle. I read Fozzy's review and I now know what he means about looking like Arnie after. Well I don't have arms the same but ya know what I mean.

It is so hard to get off! Shall I apply more pressure? I don't really want to due to it maybe creating swirls!

That same night it rained slightly and the beading was great! But I really don't know if it's worth the hassle!

Is there an easier way of buffing it off? Maybe add some Wowo's QD to help?

Rob


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah you could do may help, I'd move on tho plenty of other sealants out there to try which are not hard to remove. 


Gonz.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If it lasts a year (or anything like it) then it sounds like a reasonable trade off to me. Any one tried Car Chem Nano Shell? That sounds a bit more straightforward...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

This is somewhat of a coating from what I know and you'll get much better durability than any other sealant of its type. Not tried it but possibly try thinner layers?


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Just use two microfibres. Spray on, work with one and buff off with the other.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Why is it hard too remove?
Loads of sealants out there that are a doddle too remove


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Why is it hard too remove?
> Loads of sealants out there that are a doddle too remove


It's more or a coating than a sealant but I don't find it difficult to remove as long as I am using two clean microfibres. Spray on, wipe with one working in, and buff off with the other.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> It's more or a coating than a sealant but I don't find it difficult to remove as long as I am using two clean microfibres. Spray on, wipe with one working in, and buff off with the other.


Fraser, so you do not used a microfibre or foam applicator pad? When you say spray on do you mean give the panel a little spritz then wipe in with one towel and buff off with another?

To be fair I done the roof of the Mrs R56 Cooper S and it still looks shiny and as if it hasn't rained!

Just wish it was easy! :doublesho


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

This is definitely something different. It dries to hardness almost instantly. therefore following up on Fraser's tip definitely is recommended. Once you miss that short golden time and hazing occurs, it really takes work to buff off but not impossible. 
Never spray directly on the car. 

One day, I will try WOWO's suggestion of applying Crystal Sealant followed by Paint Sealant and Top it up with Contact 121 or Signature wax for amazing gloss and shine.

Good stuff~


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

It's very easy to use if you do a small area at a time , I would probably cut the average bonnet into 4 sections , spray straight on to the panel , spread with one microfiber and straight away remove with another .
I tested it on a section of my work van and the short time before you buff it off it really bonds well and the next week I striped all the products off the van to recoat and found this stuff very resistant to detailing chemicals including tar and fall out removers .


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Rob D 88 said:


> I recently purchased a bottle. I read Fozzy's review and I now know what he means about looking like Arnie after. Well I don't have arms the same but ya know what I mean.
> 
> It is so hard to get off! Shall I apply more pressure? I don't really want to due to it maybe creating swirls!
> 
> ...


It's worth the effort Rob, mines still wearing it under the Contact 121 from months back, a match made in heaven. Still getting silly beading and protection from the single applications. Sadly another review is looming so it'll be getting stripped back ...... ARGHHHHH........

Forgot to add, classing this as a sealant really isn't doing it justice, that's like calling the 121 a wax, they have much more in common with coatings than any sealants/wax's out there.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

fozzy said:


> It's worth the effort Rob, mines still wearing it under the Contact 121 from months back, a match made in heaven. Still getting silly beading and protection from the single applications. Sadly another review is looming so it'll be getting stripped back ...... ARGHHHHH........
> 
> Forgot to add, classing this as a sealant really isn't doing it justice, that's like calling the 121 a wax, they have much more in common with coatings than any sealants/wax's out there.


Fozzy do you think it will be ok to spray direct on to the panel and wipe with a cloth before buffing with a deeper pile mf?

I think that's what Fraser means! The beading is good though, I done it Saturday and said to the Mrs at work today get a shot of the beading! It was only one coat!


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

I do what Karl does. If I'm doing a bonnet I split it into four sections and work it that way for best effect. You most certainly never spray onto a whole car then try and buff off or you are in for a bad time. 

Small sections is key and you'll get amazing results much more like a ceramic or glass coating than any conventional sealant.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> I do what Karl does. If I'm doing a bonnet I split it into four sections and work it that way for best effect. You most certainly never spray onto a whole car then try and buff off or you are in for a bad time.
> 
> Small sections is key and you'll get amazing results much more like a ceramic or glass coating than any conventional sealant.


Cheers Fraser, I will give it a go next time. I only managed to get the roof done the weekend before the clouds came over!

I will just do a light spray or two on the area then wipe in with a microfibre and buff off immediately after. I should be ok.

On the weekend I used a microfibre applicator and applied it by wiping it into the paint and without it drying taking it off. Maybe even that was too slow!!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

fraser87uk said:


> I do what Karl does. If I'm doing a bonnet I split it into four sections and work it that way for best effect. You most certainly never spray onto a whole car then try and buff off or you are in for a bad time.
> 
> Small sections is key and you'll get amazing results much more like a ceramic or glass coating than any conventional sealant.


I'll second that Fraser, much more like a coating than a sealant and 4months on, no visible degrading of the protection or beading form the crystal sealant, contact 121 double act and it's never been topped up with QD either. :doublesho

:argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

Quick question about both the crystal sealant and contact 121, would it be possible to apply them in the current weather, 6 degrees and relatively high humidity?

I'd love to try the contact 121 wax for its beading, currently enjoying a 50/50 of waxaddict vitreo and monello ibrido which the vitreo seems to be winning, any insights in how the vitreo compares to the contact 121? 

I'd get crystal sealant for the wheels!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

mdebeum said:


> Quick question about both the crystal sealant and contact 121, would it be possible to apply them in the current weather, 6 degrees and relatively high humidity?
> 
> I'd love to try the contact 121 wax for its beading, currently enjoying a 50/50 of waxaddict vitreo and monello ibrido which the vitreo seems to be winning, any insights in how the vitreo compares to the contact 121?
> 
> I'd get crystal sealant for the wheels!


Crystal sealant for the wheels is my plan also :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

mdebeum said:


> Quick question about both the crystal sealant and contact 121, would it be possible to apply them in the current weather, 6 degrees and relatively high humidity?
> 
> I'd love to try the contact 121 wax for its beading, currently enjoying a 50/50 of waxaddict vitreo and monello ibrido which the vitreo seems to be winning, any insights in how the vitreo compares to the contact 121?
> 
> I'd get crystal sealant for the wheels!


I applied contact 121 to the father-in-laws fezza a couple of weeks ago without issue, on and off easy as pie


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

mrbig1 said:


> One day, I will try WOWO's suggestion of applying Crystal Sealant followed by Paint Sealant and Top it up with Contact 121 or Signature wax for amazing gloss and shine.


Fraser Ive heard of Crystal Sealant followed by Contact 121 but first time I've heard of putting Paint Sealant in between. Is this your ultimate recommendation?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

So I came out today after heavy rain last night and took this pic of the Mrs roof. After one week it still looks like it's been put on yesterday. I know it was hard work applying it but it certainly don't like water so it may be worth the hassle!


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

@fozzy and Brian, thanks for the replies, see when I have time and the weather is at least dry and above freezing temperatures and gogo wowo! 

Worst case scenario is I've got to wait till spring to apply


----------



## lis5662 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello guys,
So how would be a better and simple method to apply Wowos Crystal Sealant for long durability

1) With two microfibers towels - one for buff on and two for buff off ?

2) Microfiber applicator for buff on and microfiber towel for buff on ?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

lis5662 said:


> Hello guys,
> So how would be a better and simple method to apply Wowos Crystal Sealant for long durability
> 
> 1) With two microfibers towels - one for buff on and two for buff off ?
> ...


Option 1 but allow 2 cloths for application and 2cloths for removal


----------

